# Avrei dovuto fare vs. Dovrei aver fatto



## vikgigio

Sto per proporre un argomento complicato, uno di quelli che mi hanno sempre dato problemi in spagnolo, ma sono sicuro che saprete aiutarmi.. 

In italiano abbiamo questa costruzione:
Avrei dovuto fare... che io ho sempre tradotto *"habría tenido que hacer"*, ma recentemente mi hanno detto che è un errore, e che invece dovrebbe tradursi:*"tendría que haber hecho"*. In verità i miei amici spagnoli non sembrano essere concordi su questa cosa e, per complicare ancor più il tutto, c'è chi ha proposto una terza versione con l'imperfetto: *"tenía que haber hecho"*. Già arrivato qui, io sto sudando! Ma purtroppo non è finita.
Il problema è che in italiano abbiamo un'altra costruzione:
Dovrei aver fatto... che ricalca parola per parola *"tendría que haber hecho" *ma che significa una cosa completamente diversa...

Infatti se io dico "avrei dovuto fare questa cosa", intendo dire che avevo il dovere di farla ma non l'ho fatta... se invece dico "dovrei aver fatto questa cosa", sto dando un senso dubitativo alla frase, intendendo dire che non ricordo bene se ho fatto o meno questa cosa, ma che c'è una buona probabilità che io l'abbia fatta...

In definitiva... come traducete le due espressioni in spagnolo? Usate la stessa espressione o espressioni differenti?
Vi sarei molto grato se poteste risolvermi questo dubbio atroce!!
Grazie anticipati
Vik


----------



## traduttrice

vikgigio said:


> Avrei dovuto fare... che io ho sempre tradotto *"habría tenido que hacer"*, ma recentemente mi hanno detto che è un errore, e che invece dovrebbe tradursi:*"tendría que haber hecho"*. In verità i miei amici spagnoli non sembrano essere concordi su questa cosa e, per complicare ancor più il tutto, c'è chi ha proposto una terza versione con l'imperfetto: *"tenía que haber hecho"*.


la traduzione giusta è: *tendría que haber hecho*
_"tendría que haber puesto la mesa antes de poner a hervir la pasta"_
_"avrei dovuto apparecchiare prima di buttare giù la pasta"_
Le altre due opzioni, a mio avviso, sono sbagliate.


vikgigio said:


> Dovrei aver fatto...  "dovrei aver fatto questa cosa", sto dando un senso dubitativo alla frase, intendendo dire che non ricordo bene se ho fatto o meno questa cosa, ma che c'è una buona probabilità che io l'abbia fatta...


Credo di aver capito, ma correggimi se sbaglio... 
per es. _"nella borsa* dovrei aver messo* le chiavi che hai dimenticato l'altra sera"_
io lo tradurrei _"en la cartera *tengo que haber puesto* las llaves que te olvidaste la otra noche" _*In Argentina si usa molto questo TENGO QUE HABER, lasciando da parte il condizionale nella traduzione.*

Spero di essere stata d'aiuto 
-*suerte*-


----------



## Marlotta

Ciao,
pensavo al tuo dubbio e mi é venuta in mente una possibile soluzione per dareil senso dubitativo alla frase, che ne pensi di:
debería de haber hecho
... fammi sapere...
Adiós


----------



## vikgigio

Grazie per le risposte!
Quindi in spagnolo è scorretto dire *"tenía que haber hecho"*? Eppure lo sento usare moltissimo, a volte anche più di *"tendría que haber hecho"*.. forse sarà una forma popolare?

"Tengo que haber hecho" mi suona bene.... grazie! 

Ora provo a usare le stesse costruzioni, ma con il verbo 'poder':
1) *Avrei potuto fare* -> *Podría haber hecho* (è corretto??)
Nella sua vita avrebbe potuto fare cose meravigliose, ma non ha mai avuto molta fortuna.
En su vida podría haber hecho cosas maravillosas, pero nunca tuvo mucha suerte. (è corretto??)

2) *Potrei aver fatto* -> *Puedo haber hecho* (è corretto??)
Non mi ricordo se ho spento la luce... potrei averlo fatto, ma non ne sono sicuro.
No me acuerdo si he apagado la luz... puedo haberlo hecho, pero no estoy seguro. (è corretto??)

Grazie anticipati!


----------



## traduttrice

La *1)* è corretta;
la *2)* pure, ma ci tengo a dire che è una frase un po' forzata... cmq, A ME suona molto meglio il "*puedo haberlo hecho*..." anziché il "podría haberlo hecho..."  
sempre per la 2) un'altra opzione potrebbe essere...
"No me acuerdo si he apagado la luz... *PUEDE QUE LA HAYA APAGADO*, pero no estoy seguro", ma non vorrei confonderti


----------



## vikgigio

traduttrice said:


> La *1)* è corretta;
> la *2)* pure, ma ci tengo a dire che è una frase un po' forzata... cmq, A ME suona molto meglio il "*puedo haberlo hecho*..." anziché il "podría haberlo hecho..."
> sempre per la 2) un'altra opzione potrebbe essere...
> "No me acuerdo si he apagado la luz... *PUEDE QUE LA HAYA APAGADO*, pero no estoy seguro", ma non vorrei confonderti



Grazie ancora!

In effetti io la frase 2) (potrei averlo fatto, ma non ne sono sicuro), in spagnolo la direi "puede ser que lo haya hecho, pero no estoy seguro" o semplicemente "probablemente lo haya hecho, pero no estoy seguro"..

Per finire, che mi dici *"tenía que haber hecho" *(che tu hai detto che è scorretta)? Non l'hai sentito mai usare in Argentina? Io in Spagna l'ho sentito dire molte volte al posto di "tendría que haber hecho" (e molti spagnoli mi hanno detto che è una forma alternativa valida). Forse sarà una forma popolare iberica?

PS: agli spagnoli del forum: voi la usereste?


----------



## traduttrice

può darsi che sia un'espressione usata in Spagna... ma personalmente non mi risulta e mi stona tanto tanto!  cmq in Argentina NON si usa.


----------



## Marlotta

Io direi "puede que la haya apagado"  questa é di certo corretta.
Ciao


----------



## vikgigio

Grazie a tutti e due!
Non c'è nessuno spagnolo che voglia confermare l'uso di queste espressioni in Spagna?


----------



## CarolMamkny

Yo personalmene uso las dos expresiones. La verdad es que no existe una diferencia en el significado.. creo que existe una diferencia en estilo. Usar "tenia" me parece un poco mas informal que "tendria" .... Exactamente en que tipo de contexto quieres usar esa oracion? 
Espero te sirva mu ayuda y una vez mas es solo mi opinion personal
Caro


----------



## femmejolie

vikgigio said:


> In italiano abbiamo questa costruzione:
> Avrei dovuto fare... che io ho sempre tradotto *"habría tenido que hacer" (molta gente usa tutte e 2 , c'è una lievissima sfumatura , ma comunque è piu usata la seconda) *, ma recentemente mi hanno detto che è un errore , e che invece dovrebbe tradursi:*"tendría que haber hecho" (la più usata) *. In verità i miei amici spagnoli non sembrano essere concordi su questa cosa e, per complicare ancor più il tutto, c'è chi ha proposto una terza versione con l'imperfetto: *"tenía que haber hecho"*. *(Colloquiale .**C'è tanta gente che non sa nemmeno che sia scorretto)*
> *Io dico spesso "tenía/debía haber estudiado más", perché mi suona meglio "tenía" di "tendría" (pur sapendo che è sbagliato, ma tutti lo ammettono).
> Sì, è sbagliato, come in italiano quando si usa nella lingua parlata (registro colloquiale)l'imperfetto nel periodo ipotetico del passato, in alternativa al congiuntivo trapassato e al condizionale passato.
> Es.:"Se vincevo (avessi vinto) alla lotteria, partivo (sarei partito) per un'isola lontata".
> 
> *Già arrivato qui, io sto sudando! Ma purtroppo non è finita.
> Il problema è che in italiano abbiamo un'altra costruzione:
> Dovrei aver fatto... che ricalca parola per parola *"tendría que haber hecho" *ma che significa una cosa completamente diversa...
> 
> Infatti se io dico "avrei dovuto fare questa cosa", (*Debería/Tendría que haber hecho esto . Mi sembra un rammarico) *intendo dire che avevo il dovere di farla ma non l'ho fatta... se invece dico "dovrei aver fatto questa cosa",*( Habría tenido que hacer esto. Mi sembra piuttosto un rammarico. Debo (de) haber hecho esto sì ha un senso dubitativo)* sto dando un senso dubitativo alla frase, intendendo dire che non ricordo bene se ho fatto o meno questa cosa, ma che c'è una buona probabilità che io l'abbia fatta...


 

*DRAE: *
_*deber*_* + infinitivo. Denota obligación:«Debo cumplir con mi misión»
deber de + infinitivo. Denota probabilidad o suposición: «No se oye nada de ruido en la casa. Los viejos deben de haber salido»
No obstante, con este sentido, la lengua culta admite también el uso sin preposición: «Marianita, su hija, debe tener unos veinte años» . 
(Io  uso di più "deber + infinitivo".   Ad esempio: "Deben (de) ser gemelas". 
Si può dire: "Debe tener unos 20 años /Debe de tener unos 20 años" ). 
tener que + infinitivo. Expresa obligación o necesidad : «Te agradezco tu invitación, pero tengo que irme»

**Nel parlato si usa quasi in modo esclusivo "tener que + infinitivo".*



traduttrice said:


> la traduzione giusta è: *tendría que haber hecho*
> _"tendría que haber puesto la mesa antes de poner a hervir la pasta"_
> _"avrei dovuto apparecchiare prima di buttare giù la pasta"_
> Le altre due opzioni, a mio avviso, sono sbagliate.
> 
> Credo di aver capito, ma correggimi se sbaglio...
> per es. _"nella borsa* dovrei aver messo* le chiavi che hai dimenticato l'altra sera"_
> io lo tradurrei _"en la cartera *tengo que haber puesto* las llaves que te olvidaste la otra noche" _*In Argentina si usa molto questo TENGO QUE HABER, lasciando da parte il condizionale nella traduzione. Come in Spagna. "Tengo que haberlas puesto en la cartera" (dubito che possano stare nella borsa) ."Habría debido de ponerlas en la cartera /Debería haberlas puesto en la cartera" esprime un rammarico, non un dubbio)*
> 
> Spero di essere stata d'aiuto *.*
> -*suerte*-


 


vikgigio said:


> Grazie per le risposte!
> Quindi in spagnolo è scorretto dire *"tenía que haber hecho"*? Eppure lo sento usare moltissimo, a volte anche più di *"tendría que haber hecho"*.. forse sarà una forma popolare? *Sì.*
> 
> "Tengo que haber hecho" mi suona bene.... grazie!
> 
> Ora provo a usare le stesse costruzioni, ma con il verbo 'poder':
> 1) *Avrei potuto fare* -> *Podría haber hecho* (è corretto??)
> Nella sua vita avrebbe potuto fare cose meravigliose, ma non ha mai avuto molta fortuna.
> En su vida podría haber hecho cosas maravillosas, pero nunca tuvo mucha suerte. (è corretto??)
> 
> 2) *Potrei aver fatto* -> *Puedo haber hecho* (è corretto??)
> Non mi ricordo se ho spento la luce... potrei averlo fatto, ma non ne sono sicuro.
> No me acuerdo *DE* si he apagado la luz... *puedo* haberlo hecho, pero no estoy seguro. (è corretto??) *Sì, ma non si dice così. ( puede que (sí) la haya apagado, a lo mejor (sí) la apagué/la he apagado, creo que (sí) la apagué/la he apagado)*
> 
> Grazie anticipati!


 


traduttrice said:


> La *1)* è corretta;
> la *2)* pure, ma ci tengo a dire che *è una frase un po' forzata* ... cmq, A ME suona molto meglio il "*puedo haberlo hecho*..." anziché il *"podría haberlo hecho..."* *Concordo.*
> sempre per la 2) un'altra opzione potrebbe essere...
> "No me acuerdo *DE *si he apagado la luz... *PUEDE QUE LA HAYA APAGADO*, pero no estoy seguro",


 

*Comunque, non ti preoccupà, in Spagna nessuno vedrà la differenza.*​*Statte bbuono!*​


----------



## vikgigio

Beh, che dire... grazie a tutti quelli che mi hanno aiutato e una statua di marmo a FemmeJolie per la sua estrema precisione 
E statt' bbuono pure tu


----------



## femmejolie

Per complicare un po' di più le cose:


Jesucristo *tuvo* que haber sufrido mucho (ipotesi, dubbio)
Jesucristo *tendría que* haber sufrido mucho (desiderio sadico)
Jesucristo *habría tenido* que sufrir mucho (dubbio)
No sabemos lo que *habría tenido* que sufrir (dubbio)
No sabemos lo que *tuvo* que haber sufrido (dubbio)
No se puede decir "No sabemos lo que tendría que haber sufrido". 


En la cartera *tengo que haber puesto* las llaves que te olvidaste la otra noche (=dubbio) . *Tengo que *haberme dormido (= dubbio)
En la cartera *tuve que haber puesto* las llaves que te olvidaste la otra noche (= dubbio ). *Tuve que* haberme dormido (=dubbio).
En la cartera *tendría que *haber puesto las llaves que te olvidaste la otra noche (= obbligo). *Tendría que *haberme acostado (=obbligo) . No se puede decir "tendría que haberme dormido".
Mò me ne vaco a durmì.
A dimane!


----------



## vikgigio

femmejolie said:


> Per complicare un po' di più le cose:
> 
> Jesucristo *tuvo* que haber sufrido mucho (ipotesi, dubbio)
> Jesucristo *tendría que* haber sufrido mucho (desiderio sadico)
> Jesucristo *habría tenido* que sufrir mucho (dubbio)
> No sabemos lo que *habría tenido* que sufrir (dubbio)
> No sabemos lo que *tuvo* que haber sufrido (dubbio)
> No se puede decir "No sabemos lo que tendría que haber sufrido".
> 
> En la cartera *tengo que haber puesto* las llaves que te olvidaste la otra noche (=dubbio) . *Tengo que *haberme dormido (= dubbio)
> En la cartera *tuve que haber puesto* las llaves que te olvidaste la otra noche (= dubbio ). *Tuve que* haberme dormido (=dubbio).
> En la cartera *tendría que *haber puesto las llaves que te olvidaste la otra noche (= obbligo). *Tendría que *haberme acostado (=obbligo) . No se puede decir "tendría que haberme dormido".
> Mò me ne vaco a durmì.
> A dimane!



Ci ho messo 20 minuti a capire bene ogni cosa, ma alla fine è tutto chiaro.. grazie ancora FJ!!!!!


----------

